# Stupid Paypal Ruined EVERYTHING



## Barney_M (Apr 2, 2008)

Ok so I was hoping a friend could pick up 2 kenyan sand boas up from wozza_t at ware today. thing is i sent payment to the WRONG email address. After canceling the transaction paypal has STILL not given me my money back!
I contacted them and the asian women on the other end of the phone who bareely spoke english basically told me that she was 'sure it was being processed and would be done shortly'. 3 hours later and still nothing has happened. I have lost all my money i paid, i canot get the sand boas now and I have let warren down.
I have no idea what went wrong with paypal, I jut know that I am friggin annoyed and that it has ruined my day. I was so looking forward to getting the sand boas from wozza but now i dont have them and i am also down by £75.

Stupid Paypal :devil:


----------



## Marinam2 (Sep 4, 2007)

Sorry your yelling at paypal because they are processing a payment which YOU sent to the wrong address.

Perhps double check your addresses in future.

Marina


----------



## Graham (Jan 27, 2007)

Just to be clear, did _you_ put in the wrong email address, or did PP send the money to an address other than the one you specified?

I think you have to appreciate that they are a huge business handling millions of transactions daily, they simply wouldn't have the manpower to instantly correct every mistake made, regardless of who made it, there must be thousands to deal with every day.

If it had been your bank or building society it would probably take just as long to rectify, if not longer. I do sympathise with you, it's frustrating when these things happen but they do happen, it's called life!


----------



## sparkle (Mar 21, 2007)

im confused too..

if it was say a bank and u sent the money to someones wrong account two things happen

1. if the account DOES NOT exist it is held in a temporary holding account.. the bank then checks this and once it sees its a mistake sends it back to the sender.. this can take DAYS 

2. if however the money sent IS A REAL bank account whether its a mistake or not it wil arrive with that other person... and then its up to you to get it back..


as for paypal its kinda the same only usually slightly quicker as its ALL electronic..

cancelling doesnot mean immediate refund though.. systems dont work that way .. if u made the mistake then u need to wait..

be annoyed by all means.. but dont displace your annoyance at a system that doesnt exist..

immediate refund on cancellation COULD cause fraud...

also with banking...


----------



## Barney_M (Apr 2, 2008)

i miss typed one letter in the email. it turns out the email i typed in didnt exist anyway


----------



## Graham (Jan 27, 2007)

If you typed the address wrong you can hardly blame PP for that can you? 

You're lucky the address didn't exist, if it did then the wrong person would have received the money, then you'd have to go through the long process of proving that you didn't mean to send it to that person and PP refunding it, if you were lucky the recipient would be honest and simply return the money!

As it is the money was just sitting in the system waiting for a human operator to sort it out, but that still takes time, again hardly PP's fault.


----------



## Barney_M (Apr 2, 2008)

i know it was my fault for the typo but i am anoyed the havent refunded yet still!


----------



## Graham (Jan 27, 2007)

You're probably just one of tens of thousands of people who did the exact same thing that day, all needing to be sorted out by human operators!


----------



## SleepyWilly (Jun 2, 2008)

PAypal things arent instantaneous it takes time patience young one.


----------



## *H* (Jun 17, 2007)

How did paypal fund the payment, was it from your paypal balance or took from your bank account or debit card?
If you sent to a unregistered account, you would have had the option of 'cancel payment' in your paypal history. If it was a registered email address you wouldn't have had this option.
If you had the option and clicked on 'cancel payment' it all depends via which method you sent the funds as to when you'll get the money back.
If it was from paypal funds (i,e money already in your paypal account) it should have gone straight back into your paypal account.
If it was funded by a bank account or debit/credit card it will be refunded into the original source in a week or so. Basically the payment has to be took and then put back, which can take a while. It won't show up in your paypal balance at all, the first you'll know is when it appears back from where it was took.


----------



## Barney_M (Apr 2, 2008)

yea it was not a valid email and thus i canceled the payment. it was taken from my card


----------

